# Erik Morales vs Vasyl Lomachenko 126



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Who do you guys got winning in a championship bout?

*Erik Morales 52-9 (36)*










vs

*Vasyl Lomachenko 1-0(1)*










@El Mexi-Box I'm assuming you got Lomachenko


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Loma is unproven this is actually insulting to Morales.
(As are all the other Loma Vs. threads)


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Loma is unproven this is actually insulting to Morales.
> (As are all the other Loma Vs. threads)


Lomachenko isn't unproven. He's beaten everybody he's faced as an amateur and beaten Veredjo, Valdez, Selimov, Ramirez and some other guys who's never gone past 5 rounds.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Lomachenko isn't unproven. He's beaten everybody he's faced as an amateur and beaten Veredjo, Valdez, Selimov, Ramirez and some other guys who's never gone past 5 rounds.


You know what I mean BBall... Those guys you mentioned are also unproven.
(Time will tell)


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> You know what I mean BBall... Those guys you mentioned are also unproven.
> (Time will tell)


I used to be in the same camp as you. I thought he was unproven and said we should wait before we made assumptions about him and stop basing how he'd do against atgs and HOFs off of his amateur career. But I was called a dumbass and attacked :conf


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Loma is unproven this is actually insulting to Morales.
> (As are all the other Loma Vs. threads)


These are troll threads started by people who don't like the Lomachenko hype that is inevitable. I just hope they can find acceptance in their hearts and stop trying to get people to hate on the best prospect since Roy Jones.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> These are troll threads started by people who don't like the Lomachenko hype that is inevitable. I just hope they can find acceptance in their hearts and stop trying to get people to hate on the best prospect since Roy Jones.


I don't dislike Lomachenko. I have no problem with any of his fans, but you're so full of shit :lol:

and how about you explain how Lomachenko knocks out Morales


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I used to be in the same camp as you. I thought he was unproven and said we should wait before we made assumptions about him and stop basing how he'd do against atgs and HOFs off of his amateur career. But I was called a dumbass and attacked :conf


Nah the reason why you're a dumbass is because you don't understand boxing and you've fallen victim to hype and race bias. Just remember that the other thread was a troll thread started by another poster. All I'm doing is talking boxing skills and potential from actually watching fighters, I don't know why it upsets you so much. Mayweather's resume is ordinary, surely that doesn't come as a surprise to you that people think that. I'm not a hater of any fighter, I look at facts and performance ability. It was the other poster who posted the comparison of the two, I'm not going to suddenly pretend that Mayweather has taken on all comers and fulfilled his potential am I? Mayweather is about the money and not getting hurt, that's from his own mouth. I can respect that as a person but as a fan of BOXING that limits how much of a fan I can be of his as an athlete.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I don't dislike Lomachenko. I have no problem with any of his fans, but you're so full of shit :lol:
> 
> and how about you explain how Lomachenko knocks out Morales


How about you stop getting so upset and asking all these hypothetical questions if the answers offend you so much? Yes I think Lomachenko is superior in every aspect of boxing. Wait and see what happens with his pro career.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Nah the reason why you're a dumbass is because you don't understand boxing and you've fallen victim to hype and race bias. Just remember that the other thread was a troll thread started by another poster. All I'm doing is talking boxing skills and potential from actually watching fighters, I don't know why it upsets you so much. Mayweather's resume is ordinary, surely that doesn't come as a surprise to you that people think that. I'm not a hater of any fighter, I look at facts and performance ability. It was the other poster who posted the comparison of the two, I'm not going to suddenly pretend that Mayweather has taken on all comers and fulfilled his potential am I? Mayweather is about the money and not getting hurt, that's from his own mouth. I can respect that as a person but as a fan of BOXING that limits how much of a fan I can be of his as an athlete.


race bias? See there it is. You're projecting you're racial bias on me. You're so in love with this man and get offended at anybody who speaks ill will about him. You got pissed off at @Royal-T-Bag because he said he thought Lomachenko was really skilled and will go on to have a Cotto like career and be the best Eastern Euro in the history of the lower weight. You got mad at him giving him a compliment.

I think he's going to be good also and think he'll go on to do good things, but I'm saying the same thing 99.9% of the forum is saying. He's not ready yet at this level and he's untested. It's stupid to think he'd school or dominate established atgs right now.

You need to get over your fucking crush over this man. And this has nothing to do with Mayweather. You've said ridicuolous shit like how "Lomachenko is the best boxer I ever saw" or you said this bullshit



Dealt_with said:


> It's hard for me to envision the JMM who got beaten by Chris John to be able to cause any issues. JMM was a far better fighter at 135 and above imo


atsch

I wish Loma the best and I hope he succeeds, but you need to hop off his dick.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

The only fighter worth debating against Lomachenko is Sugar Ray Robinson. SRR SD Lomachenko.

I may change my mind when Lomachenko beats Andre Ward though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> The only fighter worth debating against Lomachenko is Sugar Ray Robinson. SRR SD Lomachenko.
> 
> I may change my mind when Lomachenko beats Andre Ward though.


See you're racially biased. To think that Lomachenko would get a SD against Sugar Ray Robinson is ridiculous. YDKSAB. Lomachenko would beat him 13-2


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> race bias? See there it is. You're projecting you're racial bias on me. You're so in love with this man and get offended at anybody who speaks ill will about him. You got pissed off at @Royal-T-Bag because he said he thought Lomachenko was really skilled and will go on to have a Cotto like career and be the best Eastern Euro in the history of the lower weight. You got mad at him giving him a compliment.
> 
> I think he's going to be also and think he'll go on to do good things, but I'm saying the same thing 99.9% of the forum is saying. He's not ready yet at this level and he's untested. It's stupid to think he'd school or dominate established atgs right now.
> 
> ...


The thread was Mayweather vs Lomachenko, I gave my opinion on both. The guy who is upset has Mayweather in his avatar but it has nothing to do with Mayweather? :lol:
I didn't get upset at D-Bag, I just told him he doesn't know what he's talking about if he thinks this guy only has Cotto level potential. To have that opinion and then add best 'Eastern Euro' just shows that he has a race bias and/or he hasn't seen much of Lomachenko. Or option C; he doesn't really understand boxing and is a fan of characters, which is given credence by his avatar expressing admiration for Papa Garcia and his fanboyism of WWE star Money May.
Lomachenko is the most complete/best boxer I've ever seen. If that upsets you I don't care, that's what I truly believe and that's what I truly believe will be proven over time in the money game.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> See you're racially biased. To think that Lomachenko would get a SD against Sugar Ray Robinson is ridiculous. YDKSAB. Lomachenko would beat him 13-2


atsch I stand corrected.

I did hedge my bets though, with Lomachenko beating Andre Ward. The reasoning is, Lomachenko has 2 gold medals and Andre only has one. Obviously Loma by KO.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> atsch I stand corrected.
> 
> I did hedge my bets though, with Lomachenko beating Andre Ward. The reasoning is, Lomachenko has 2 gold medals and Andre only has one. Obviously Loma by KO.


You should be a comedian, you're hilarious. Enjoy the Lomachenko show :cheers


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> The thread was Mayweather vs Lomachenko, I gave my opinion on both. The guy who is upset has Mayweather in his avatar but it has nothing to do with Mayweather? :lol:
> I didn't get upset at D-Bag, I just told him he doesn't know what he's talking about if he thinks this guy only has Cotto level potential. To have that opinion and then add best 'Eastern Euro' just shows that he has a race bias and/or he hasn't seen much of Lomachenko. Or option C; he doesn't really understand boxing and is a fan of characters, which is given credence by his avatar expressing admiration for Papa Garcia and his fanboyism of WWE star Money May.
> Lomachenko is the most complete/best boxer I've ever seen. If that upsets you I don't care, that's what I truly believe and that's what I truly believe will be proven over time in the money game.


I had issue with the assumptions and praise you were already giving to this kid who is 0-0. Then in order to hype him up, you want to knock down a universally accepted all time great. You were breaking down Floyd's resume, like that somehow would make up for Lomachenko's lack of a resume.

and if that's your opinion then fine, but not just with Lomachenko, but with any topic, you come in and state your opinion as fact. Then shit on everybody else's even if they're not saying anything out of this world.

You could be like "I personally think he's the best boxer I've seen. I think he'll go down as a for sure atg". But you state bizarre shit and get mad if somebody doesn't agree with you.

If I came and said I think Errol Spence could beat a prime Thomas Hearns and got pissed off with anybody who disagreed with me, I'd be in the wrong.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> You should be a comedian, you're hilarious. Enjoy the Lomachenko show :cheers


Thanks, I will! Seriously, I do really look forward to seeing him fight the big names and see how he does.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Have to say I'm surprised seeing dealt_with come in here becoming a defensive manchild when his favorite fighter is pitted against a fan favorite with ATG skills. Instead of explaining how Loma would theoretically beat Erik de Tijuana, which he's probably the most qualified to do , he somehow brings up Mayweather. If there's anyone you can match Loma up with to demonstrate his awesomeness, it's Erik. 

Loma has shown the goods based off the limited footage I seen. His biggest fan is helping this thread make another inevitable turn towards Mayweather.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Im going to hold off on these match ups for a while, but I look forward to the day that Loma's 10-15 fights into his pro career and we can legitimately discuss these fights without them becoming a piss take.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I had issue with the assumptions and praise you were already giving to this kid who is 0-0. Then in order to hype him up, you want to knock down a universally accepted all time great. You were breaking down Floyd's resume, like that somehow would make up for Lomachenko's lack of a resume.
> 
> and if that's your opinion then fine, but not just with Lomachenko, but with any topic, you come in and state your opinion as fact. Then shit on everybody else's even if they're not saying anything out of this world.
> 
> ...


You wouldn't be in the wrong if you explained Spence's strengths and Hearns weaknesses and how their style's might interact based on cited performances demonstrating your arguments. That's called an opinion. 
I was breaking down Floyd's record and performances against some of his opponents, for that reason.. to discuss a hypothetical match up somebody else posed. That was a troll thread from a guy who knew I would respond as he knows I'm high on Lomachenko's potential. I gave my opinion and you and others acted like Floyd was royalty/a religious figure who can't be questioned in anyway. I pointed out flaws in certain Floyd performances and his poor record relative to his potential.
I might come across as passionate about my beliefs in regards to Lomachenko but that's because I strongly believe in what I'm saying. I also enjoy debating these things, being a boxing forum and all. If my strong belief comes across as me saying it's a fact, so what? You come across the same way when you claim that Floyd is faster, would break him down with body shots and knock him out. That sounds ridiculous/retarded to me.. probably the same way you feel about things I say? I know that you and others will align more with my opinion once you see Lomachenko in the pro game. That's why I keep saying "Wait and see". If you think anything is pissing me off on here you're mistaken.
I have nothing against you, I think you're a good poster and I enjoy your postings on the up and coming US boxers, and you seem reasonable and logical for the most part. I've obviously got to you with this Lomachenko talk once it involved one of your favourites, but it's nothing personal against you or Mayweather. I'll be shouting Mayweather's praises if he beats Canelo impressively, in my opinion it will be at least on par with the Corrales victory and easily his best victory since Hatton.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Have to say I'm surprised seeing dealt_with come in here becoming a defensive manchild when his favorite fighter is pitted against a fan favorite with ATG skills. Instead of explaining how Loma would theoretically beat Erik de Tijuana, which he's probably the most qualified to do , he somehow brings up Mayweather. If there's anyone you can match Loma up with to demonstrate his awesomeness, it's Erik.
> 
> Loma has shown the goods based off the limited footage I seen. His biggest fan is helping this thread make another inevitable turn towards Mayweather.


The threadstarter created this thread because he's a Mayweather fan and he's gotten worked up over another thread, these hypothetical match up threads with ATG's are designed to recruit the fans of said fighter to ridicule Lomachenko. I could give a detailed breakdown of why and what I think would happen in the match up but that's not what this thread is really about, so I'm not going to play a pointless game.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> Im going to hold off on these match ups for a while, but I look forward to the day that Loma's 10-15 fights into his pro career and we can legitimately discuss these fights without them becoming a piss take.


Same here :cheers


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> The threadstarter created this thread because he's a Mayweather fan and he's gotten worked up over another thread, these hypothetical match up threads with ATG's are designed to recruit the fans of said fighter to ridicule Lomachenko. I could give a detailed breakdown of why and what I think would happen in the match up but that's not what this thread is really about, so I'm not going to play a pointless game.


You don't play the game yet you spent just as much if not more time than anyone else in that fantasy h2h Floyd vs Loma thread. With your posting trend in this thread you'll quickly become the greatest investor in bball's Erik vs Loma thread. The current game you're playing of mental masturbating for justifications to avoid the topic at hand can't even be as satisfying for you as breaking down and analyzing his skills, an act of admiration that makes you happy being his biggest believer and all.

Then again there's that minuscule chance that I'm totally wrong, and you're happier talking about everyone's favorite boxer Floyd and arguing some abstract shit that's out of my grasp. It doesn't seem like it though from how much time you dedicate to selling Loma to the rest of this forum.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> You don't play the game yet you spent just as much if not more time than anyone else in that fantasy h2h Floyd vs Loma thread. With your posting trend in this thread you'll quickly become the greatest investor in bball's Erik vs Loma thread. The current game you're playing of mental masturbating for justifications to avoid the topic at hand can't even be as satisfying for you as breaking down and analyzing his skills, an act of admiration that makes you happy being his biggest believer and all.
> 
> Then again there's that minuscule chance that I'm totally wrong, and you're happier talking about everyone's favorite boxer Floyd and arguing some abstract shit that's out of my grasp. It doesn't seem like it though from how much time you dedicate to selling Loma to the rest of this forum.


That was the original thread Lomachenko vs Mayweather at 130. I spent a lot of time there arguing my points. There have been other Lomachenko vs threads other than that one since, and you'll see how short and noncommittal my responses were. I've said my piece, people think I'm out of my mind, now they're trying to bait me. We'll see what happens and seriously discuss these h2h match ups later on. Nice psychoanalysis btw, but no :lol:


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> That was the original thread Lomachenko vs Mayweather at 130. I spent a lot of time there arguing my points. There have been other Lomachenko vs threads other than that one since, and you'll see how short and noncommittal my responses were. I've said my piece, people think I'm out of my mind, now they're trying to bait me. We'll see what happens and seriously discuss these h2h match ups later on. Nice psychoanalysis btw, but no :lol:


I understand why you're defensive, but you're spending a shit load of time in this thread to talk about why you can no longer talk about it. Some of these posts are incredibly long-winded and passionate.

You're exhausted arguing, so these topics and words mean little to you at this point. However, you grace us with your presence to derail the thread instead of leaving it alone. I'm no mind reader, and maybe it is a troll thread. There's zip wrong about putting Erik in another fun head 2 head fantasy match up against Loma, the man of the hour, given the amount of dickriding he gets from most of these esb immigrants.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I understand why you're defensive, but you're spending a shit load of time in this thread to talk about why you can no longer talk about it. Some of these posts are incredibly long-winded and passionate.
> 
> You're exhausted arguing, so these topics and words mean little to you at this point. However, you grace us with your presence to derail the thread instead of leaving it alone. I'm no mind reader, and maybe it is a troll thread. There's zip wrong about putting Erik in another fun head 2 head fantasy match up against Loma, the man of the hour, given the amount of dickriding he gets from most of these esb immigrants.


Cool, I'll leave the argument for you to debate then. I know the timing of this thread and why the poster made this thread, I'm not trying to derail it. But I know exactly why it was created so I'm not going to answer the question in detail when that's not what this thread is even about.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Cool, I'll leave the argument for you to debate then. I know the timing of this thread and why the poster made this thread, I'm not trying to derail it. But I know exactly why it was created so I'm not going to answer the question in detail when that's not what this thread is even about.


You're slightly off. I respect and like both fighters, but I'm not CRAZY about either of them to be knowledgeable enough to "argue" on their behalf. This thread will be carried by the legion of Erik dickriders and the passengers of the Lomaexpress you operate. You seem like a solid guy when it comes to analyzing what Loma can do, so I'll just have to get you through PM sometime for the rundown on him.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, another troll thread. I had no idea, I wake up and see this.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Loma by KO.

0-0 no blueprint


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

People who haven't seen the other thread will assume that we're the ones that are being trolls because we rate Loma. But even the last thread was created as a spin off troll thread. Now this is a spin off, of a spin off troll thread. :bart

I seriously can't wait for like 5 years time. Even if I retire from CHB by then, I'll come back on and discuss Loma and bring these threads up again.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Morales bends him over, fucks him, releases himself on his face, them gives him 8 bucks for the cab ride home.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Morales bends him over, fucks him, releases himself on his face, them gives him 8 bucks for the cab ride home.


You're a sad sad case MW. A fat unathletic white guy who desperately wishes he was black, projecting his homosexual fantasies on everything. You're a confused dude, mummy didn't hug you enough?


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Can't wait for Loma's debut.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

you cannot compare a fighter who has never done shit as a pro to an ATG. Morales by KO is the only logical choice. 

Ams do not count for shit in the end. Mark Breland ain't in the HOF and he actually won a title as a pro. If Lomachenko retired tomorrow no one would remember him because ams don't count in the end. They're training grounds that's it. People don't remember the best amateur and junior players of all time in any sport unless they go on to dominate the pro ranks, boxing is no exception. And unlike other sports where the ams and pros are basically the same game just at a higher level, pro boxing and am boxing are night and day with many rule changes, a change in the most successful winning strategies to employ, less protection, rougher fighting with slacker refereeing and fights becoming 3 times as long.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> you cannot compare a fighter who has never done shit as a pro to an ATG. Morales by KO is the only logical choice.
> 
> Ams do not count for shit in the end. Mark Breland ain't in the HOF and he actually won a title as a pro. If Lomachenko retired tomorrow no one would remember him because ams don't count in the end. They're training grounds that's it. People don't remember the best amateur and junior players of all time in any sport unless they go on to dominate the pro ranks, boxing is no exception. And unlike other sports where the ams and pros are basically the same game just at a higher level, pro boxing and am boxing are night and day with many rule changes, a change in the most successful winning strategies to employ, less protection, rougher fighting with slacker refereeing and fights becoming 3 times as long.


Bit off topic, but you know that the amateur rules have changed now, starting with the world championships in October there will be no headgear, and the points system has already been changed to a 10-9 scoring. Should change the minds of you who dont think amateur boxing means anything.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> Bit off topic, but you know that the amateur rules have changed now, starting with the world championships in October there will be no headgear, and the points system has already been changed to a 10-9 scoring. Should change the minds of you who dont think amateur boxing means anything.


the rule changes are good and it's not that ams mean nothing, it's where most of the greats learn to box but it will forever be the junior league of the pros and the best juniors don't get remembered unless they're good pros in any sport. people grow up wanting to the pro champ, that's the goal. at the top level of ams and pros it's comparing kids still learning to adults who have come close to mastering the craft the kids are learning against the best adults in the world who are clearly better than the best kids.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> you cannot compare a fighter who has never done shit as a pro to an ATG. Morales by KO is the only logical choice.
> 
> Ams do not count for shit in the end. Mark Breland ain't in the HOF and he actually won a title as a pro. If Lomachenko retired tomorrow no one would remember him because ams don't count in the end. They're training grounds that's it. People don't remember the best amateur and junior players of all time in any sport unless they go on to dominate the pro ranks, boxing is no exception. And unlike other sports where the ams and pros are basically the same game just at a higher level, pro boxing and am boxing are night and day with many rule changes, a change in the most successful winning strategies to employ, less protection, rougher fighting with slacker refereeing and fights becoming 3 times as long.


That right there is completely false. "Ams do not count for shit" only in your world or the bubble you percieve as real. Training grounds? Night and day? 
I agree there's a number of differences between the two competition grounds, but there are even more similarities between them. 
I don't mean to come off sounding like dealt_with, but your idea of amateur competition is very superficial. 
The change in rules work both ways. Transition affects the amateur as well as a pro. would be. 
As for Lomachenko, I'll keep saying he's a very experienced fighter, but he does have flaws that will cost him eventually. That's not saying he won't do well once he performs in the pro. platform where the biggest difference he'll proably notice will be his paycheck.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> the rule changes are good and it's not that ams mean nothing, it's where most of the greats learn to box but it will forever be the junior league of the pros and the best juniors don't get remembered unless they're good pros in any sport. people grow up wanting to the pro champ, that's the goal. at the top level of ams and pros it's comparing kids still learning to adults who have come close to mastering the craft the kids are learning against the best adults in the world who are clearly better than the best kids.


For the Cubans and Eastern European countries the amateurs are the big leagues, many all time great boxers have stayed in the olympic game with a focus on gold medals for their country. The world is bigger than the US and your limited perspective. The olympic gold is the goal, as it was for boxers like Pernell Whitaker. Harder to win as you have to fight the best. At the top levels of the amateur game it's far more professional than the top level of the pro game. As it's in the national interest to win medals you have a team of physios, nutritionists, strength coaches and you train full time. Only the most elite pro fighters have that sort of set up. Amateur and Pro are misnomers when it comes to boxing, for some reason (perhaps their lack of success) US fans see the amateurs as a stepping stone. Everywhere else in the world it's the main goal. It's no coincidence that with the aforementioned places turning pro these days they're taking over the pro game as well, they've had that schooling with the focus on the sport, not the focus on promotion and hype.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

This message is hidden because Dealt_with is on your ignore list. serenity now


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> This message is hidden because Dealt_with is on your ignore list. serenity now


Here you go. You gotta learn one way or another

"For the Cubans and Eastern European countries the amateurs are the big leagues, many all time great boxers have stayed in the olympic game with a focus on gold medals for their country. The world is bigger than the US and your limited perspective. The olympic gold is the goal, as it was for boxers like Pernell Whitaker. Harder to win as you have to fight the best. At the top levels of the amateur game it's far more professional than the top level of the pro game. As it's in the national interest to win medals you have a team of physios, nutritionists, strength coaches and you train full time. Only the most elite pro fighters have that sort of set up. Amateur and Pro are misnomers when it comes to boxing, for some reason (perhaps their lack of success) US fans see the amateurs as a stepping stone. Everywhere else in the world it's the main goal. It's no coincidence that with the aforementioned places turning pro these days they're taking over the pro game as well, they've had that schooling with the focus on the sport, not the focus on promotion and hype."
Dealt_with


----------



## dodong (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Morales bends him over, fucks him, releases himself on his face, them gives him 8 bucks for the cab ride home.


rumor was, that's what morales did to floyd way back when they were both at TR.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

JDK said:


> Here you go. You gotta learn one way or another
> 
> "For the Cubans and Eastern European countries the amateurs are the big leagues, many all time great boxers have stayed in the olympic game with a focus on gold medals for their country. The world is bigger than the US and your limited perspective. The olympic gold is the goal, as it was for boxers like Pernell Whitaker. Harder to win as you have to fight the best. At the top levels of the amateur game it's far more professional than the top level of the pro game. As it's in the national interest to win medals you have a team of physios, nutritionists, strength coaches and you train full time. Only the most elite pro fighters have that sort of set up. Amateur and Pro are misnomers when it comes to boxing, for some reason (perhaps their lack of success) US fans see the amateurs as a stepping stone. Everywhere else in the world it's the main goal. It's no coincidence that with the aforementioned places turning pro these days they're taking over the pro game as well, they've had that schooling with the focus on the sport, not the focus on promotion and hype."
> Dealt_with


:lol: :deal


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Is MW a white guy?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Luf said:


> Is MW a white guy?


Yup..I mean no disrespect but he looks like the hard case..
Heavily overweight, tattoos everywhere, white when he pretends to be black, takes no care of his appearance/not presentable, to top that off he wore this shiny nightclub gangsta looking t-shirt. To add to the fact that he's constantly like 'slick and black', sucking Mayweather's cock for years now and black fighters in general...it's pretty weird.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Yup..I mean no disrespect but he looks like the hard case..
> Heavily overweight, tattoos everywhere, white, takes no care of his appearance/not presentable, to top that off he wore this shiny nightclub gangsta looking t-shirt. To add to the fact that he's constantly like 'slick and black', sucking Mayweather's cock for years now and black fighters in general...it's pretty weird.


how you know what he looks like. His posts read black to me?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Luf said:


> how you know what he looks like. His posts read black to me?


Same. Well it was over on ESB where someone on the lounge found his 'Plenty of Fish' profile which is apparently a huge site in the US. You may be able to find it, I happened to be banned from that site during the exodus period. The guys gotta do his thing and has at least put himself out there on P.O.F but he's not going to be able to be interested enough in a woman when all he sees is Mayweather's cock when he blinks.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Same. Well it was over on ESB where someone on the lounge found his 'Plenty of Fish' profile which is apparently a huge site in the US. You may be able to find it, I happened to be banned from that site during the exodus period. The guys gotta do his thing and has at least put himself out there on P.O.F but he's not going to be able to be interested enough in a woman when all he sees is Mayweather's cock when he blinks.


pretty surprised by that tbh.

I think my posts read pretty white.

Fuck pof though, just pick a bird up in a club.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Same. Well it was over on ESB where someone on the lounge found his 'Plenty of Fish' profile which is apparently a huge site in the US. You may be able to find it, I happened to be banned from that site during the exodus period. The guys gotta do his thing and has at least put himself out there on P.O.F but he's not going to be able to be interested enough in a woman when all he sees is Mayweather's cock when he blinks.


That was troll Rambo who seems to have a hardon for MW and it was nothing like the photos MW had posted, he is no doubt white or at least light skinned but the POF profile was unlikely to be him.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> That was troll Rambo who seems to have a hardon for MW and it was nothing like the photos MW had posted, he is no doubt white or at least light skinned but the POF profile was unlikely to be him.


That's next level dickish.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

*0-0 * Made me laugh :rofl


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Who do you guys got winning in a championship bout?
> 
> *Erik Morales 52-9 (36)*
> 
> ...





dyna said:


> Loma by KO.
> 
> 0-0 no blueprint


:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Great thread.

I think its hilarious that dealt_With and Goul won't discuss the thread and just label it as trolling..whereas they both completely go off about Mayweather vs Lomachenko.

I wonder why?

_@dealt_with @__The Undefeated Gaul : _Floyd Mayweather vs Lomachenko at 130? Who wins?

dealt_with/The Undefeated Gaul: 


> "Lomachenko is the greatest am of all time. Hes got the pro style, he beat Valentino and Selimov and other great top flight european Ams. 400-0. Hes faster, a boxing master, hes got the moves and the power to beat Floyd Mayweather at 130 easy. Deigo sucked, Mayweather has no significant wins. Lomachenko would beat Floyd at 130 cause he is the superior boxer, Lomachenko is going to be p4p greatest fighter ever, why doesnt anyone see this?"


Cool...

@dealt_with @The Undefeated Gaul : Erik Morales vs Lomachenko at 126? 
 dealt_with /The Undefeated Gaul :


> " Uh......MW is a white guy!? did you know that? Uh....Why you asking troll questions man?"


:lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Great thread.
> 
> ...


Dude, this thread was created as a piss take, why shall we contribute?


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

EM by KO:deal


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> EM by KO:deal


S'all about my avatar :yep


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> S'all about my avatar :yep


Good shit! I love it.:yep


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> *0-0 * Made me laugh :rofl


http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=659771&cat=boxer
Pure potentiality baby, pure potentiality. :hey


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Dude, this thread was created as a piss take, why shall we contribute?


Objectively, your whole stance on Lomachenko is a 'piss take'. You dodge this question, but you'll rain in on the May vs Loma one.

Go on, answer the question. Give us your break down. How does Loma fair against Morales? :yep


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Luf said:


> how you know what he looks like. His posts read black to me?


he's half black and half white


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I would honestly like to read a breakdown on this one.
I admit Loma is impressive but I can't say I've see anywhere near enough to make claims about his potential as an ATG as a pro.

I'd quite like to see(given this is a fantasy thread) the reasons (if there are any) why Loma could compete with Morales.
Previous threads have made people a bit touchy but in my experience,dealt_with wouldn't make these sort of claims without any sort of reasoning,so I'm not prepared to write Loma off but I do want to know how he uses what he's got against a prime Morales.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I would honestly like to read a breakdown on this one.
> I admit Loma is impressive but I can't say I've see anywhere near enough to make claims about his potential as an ATG as a pro.
> 
> I'd quite like to see(given this is a fantasy thread) the reasons (if there are any) why Loma could compete with Morales.
> Previous threads have made people a bit touchy but in my experience,dealt_with wouldn't make these sort of claims without any sort of reasoning,so I'm not prepared to write Loma off but I do want to know how he uses what he's got against a prime Morales.


yeah I honestly want to see this also. I'm disappointed nobody has really stated why they think he'd win. In a Mayweather matchup, it's easy, because Floyd has a lot of haters and they'll just simply discredit him and write off his career and accomplishments.

People are less likely to do that to Morales


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

0 have tried and 0 have failed!


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

I don't know who Erik Morales is but if he's anything like Lomachenko, I'll check him out on youtube. But if he's anything like Loma, I don't know how he could've lost 9 times.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Boxed Ears said:


> I don't know who Erik Morales is but if he's anything like Lomachenko, I'll check him out on youtube. But if he's anything like Loma, I don't know how he could've lost 9 times.


:lol: I'm told he's pretty good. He beat this one guy. What's his name? He's a southpaw and pretty fast.

Oh yeah, Kevin Kelley is his name :smile


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: I'm told he's pretty good. He beat this one guy. What's his name? He's a southpaw and pretty fast.
> 
> Oh yeah, Kevin Kelley is his name :smile










Not Kevin "Flushing Lomachenko" Kelley?!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Does anyone remember Kevin Kelley vs Alejandro Gonzales? Was that a good fight or did I hallucinate that?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

LittleRed said:


> Does anyone remember Kevin Kelley vs Alejandro Gonzales? Was that a good fight or did I hallucinate that?


It was a fucking war! One of my favorite fights of all time, just 10 rounds of barn burning slugfest, the young Mexican just broke Kelley's will over the long haul though, think Kevin retired after round 10 with two badly swollen eyes.

Terrific action fighter was Kelly, his fights with Hamed, Derrick Gainer 1 and Troy Dorsey are all absolute crackers to:good


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Boxed Ears said:


> Not Kevin "Flushing Lomachenko" Kelley?!!!!!!!


:yep the one and only


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I would honestly like to read a breakdown on this one.
> I admit Loma is impressive but I can't say I've see anywhere near enough to make claims about his potential as an ATG as a pro.
> 
> I'd quite like to see(given this is a fantasy thread) the reasons (if there are any) why Loma could compete with Morales.
> Previous threads have made people a bit touchy but in my experience,dealt_with wouldn't make these sort of claims without any sort of reasoning,so I'm not prepared to write Loma off but I do want to know how he uses what he's got against a prime Morales.


I won't go too in depth because honestly I believe it would be a complete mismatch.

Here are some comparisons of similar style match ups

See Pac-Morales 1, round 1: 





And this Lomachenko bout vs Valdez:





Morales: Weight on front foot, makes him susceptible to right hooks to the body and head (favourite punches of Loamchenko's) against a southpaw, doesn't like to move his head on defence, doesn't have fluid footwork due to the emphasis on the front foot (also why he lunges with the right at times), likes to fight once he gets tagged.

Valdez: similar in style and size to Morales, a more balanced fighter than Morales but poorer defence and doesn't parry shots as often at this stage. Will also be a pro champion. http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=629933&cat=boxer

Pac: often off balance, lunges with punches, can't transition between offence and defence, defence consists of covering up and moving straight backwards.

Lomachenko: Always balanced, can seamlessly transition between offense and defence, technically he's on another planet compared to Pac, similar athleticism to Pac, left hook to the body-left uppercut to the head (and same with the right hand) is a favourite combination of his (which would land all the time against Morales), doesn't brawl unless he has to (he's an athlete/sportsman like Rigo).

Obviously Loma has never been 12 rounds and Morales is a warrior. I've never seen any ****** in Lomachenko's mental armour and he already spars 15 rounds and takes his conditioning more seriously than just about any pro I've seen (up there with Tszyu and Mayweather with dedication to training), I know his competitiveness and mental focus so I know he could stand up to Morales over 12.
Morales is great because of his warrior mentality, his opponents he fought and the memories he's given boxing fans. When it comes to the sport of boxing, Lomachenko has him covered in every aspect.
JMM and Hamed are more difficult style match ups for Lomachenko than Morales would be.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> :yep the one and only


If anyone ever looked like they were at least working very hard to flush a Lomachenko it's that bloke...


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I won't go too in depth because honestly I believe it would be a complete mismatch.
> 
> Here are some comparisons of similar style match ups
> 
> ...


Thank you.Is he planning to fight out of Ukraine as a pro or is he moving to go on the fast track?
Don't suppose there's a great deal of competition for him out there.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Thank you.Is he planning to fight out of Ukraine as a pro or is he moving to go on the fast track?
> Don't suppose there's a great deal of competition for him out there.


He signed with Top Rank last week, he's fighting on the Bradley-Marquez undercard and he's likely going to fight the winner of the Salido-Cruz title bout in his second fight. He's moving to the states.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> He signed with Top Rank last week, he's fighting on the Bradley-Marquez undercard and he's likely going to fight the winner of the Salido-Cruz title bout in his second fight. He's moving to the states.


What's the time frame they have in mind for title level? 
Seems awful fast for his second fight

Edit there. I just realised I read that post wrong.Sorry.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> What's the time frame they have in mind for title level?
> Seems awful fast for his second fight
> 
> Edit there. I just realised I read that post wrong.Sorry.


"He is one of the most heralded amateurs to go professional in many years," Top Rank president Todd duBoef told ESPN.com. "He's one of those guys some people thought might stay amateur because he's such an icon in his country. But he wanted a professional career and wants to be on the fast track. He wants to go for a 10-round fight and go to a world title fight immediately after that. He has that much confidence in his ability.

"There's not going to be much development with him. He feels he is fully developed. He's ready to go."

Moretti said no opponent has been lined up for Lomachenko's Oct. 12 fight but said it would be "an established, 10-round, world-ranked fighter."

As for Lomachenko's potential, Moretti called it "limitless."

"It's almost like he's already a pro with his experience," Moretti said. "I don't think this is your normal pro debut. This is a throwback to the [U.S.] Olympians of 1976 and 1984, when they were fighting established guys in their first few fights, guys like Sugar Ray Leonard, Leon and Michael Spinks, Evander Holyfield, Meldrick Taylor, Pernell Whitaker. This guy has those kind of amateur credentials.

"He looks like he can do it all. He can punch, he can box, he has endurance. I think he can adapt to any style that comes at him, and mentally he's as strong as any top contender right now."

Moretti said Lomachenko would relocate from Ukraine and live and train in Los Angeles.

Top Rank did not pay Lomachenko a bonus, Moretti said, but "he has very high" minimum purses.

Top Rank plans to be aggressive moving Lomachenko, which is what the fighter and his team want."


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> "He is one of the most heralded amateurs to go professional in many years," Top Rank president Todd duBoef told ESPN.com. "He's one of those guys some people thought might stay amateur because he's such an icon in his country. But he wanted a professional career and wants to be on the fast track. He wants to go for a 10-round fight and go to a world title fight immediately after that. He has that much confidence in his ability.
> 
> "There's not going to be much development with him. He feels he is fully developed. He's ready to go."
> 
> ...


I always felt Leonard was the most complete and versatile boxer I have ever seen mate.What is it about Loma that you think makes him more rounded than any fighter you've seen?

And I know it's probably been covered, but I tended to stay away from those threads because they seemed to get a bit silly fairly quickly.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I always felt Leonard was the most complete and versatile boxer I have ever seen mate.What is it about Loma that you think makes him more rounded than any fighter you've seen?
> 
> And I know it's probably been covered, but I tended to stay away from those threads because they seemed to get a bit silly fairly quickly.


Leonard vs Aldama Gold Medal Match. Leonard systematically picks this guy apart. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrés_Aldama


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I always felt Leonard was the most complete and versatile boxer I have ever seen mate.What is it about Loma that you think makes him more rounded than any fighter you've seen?
> 
> And I know it's probably been covered, but I tended to stay away from those threads because they seemed to get a bit silly fairly quickly.


Because he literally has no weaknesses, he can combine and transition from offence to defence like no fighter I've ever seen before, I've seen him deal with every style there is, he can fight on the outside like Roy Jones and fight on the inside like Mike Tyson. He doesn't have a set style, he's highly adaptable. That combined with his technical and athletic brilliance, makes him the closest thing I've ever seen to an unbeatable fighter. There have been many dynamic, offensive combination boxers over the years (Leonard one of them) who are the equal of Lomachenko in that regard, but where Lomachenko is different is with his defence right in the middle of his combinations, no one can attack and defend at the same time like he can.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Does Morales last the distance


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

this is a joke right?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Does Morales last the distance


118-106 Lomachenko


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Against a "Prime" Morales Loma would get his ass kicked.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

So i've read four pages and no in-depth discussion about Loma vs Morales fight breakdown. Another thread hijacked by the notorious troll who spend more time attacking posters than talking about boxing. Not a surprise.

Nevermind... apparent it takes 4 pages to get started


----------



## PistolPat (Jun 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Because he literally has no weaknesses, he can combine and transition from offence to defence like no fighter I've ever seen before, I've seen him deal with every style there is, *he can fight on the outside like Roy Jones and fight on the inside like Mike Tyson*. He doesn't have a set style, he's highly adaptable. That combined with his technical and athletic brilliance, makes him the closest thing I've ever seen to an unbeatable fighter. There have been many dynamic, offensive combination boxers over the years *(Leonard one of them) who are the equal of Lomachenko in that regard*, but where *Lomachenko is different is with his defence right in the middle of his combinations, no one can attack and defend at the same time like he can*.


You're basically saying he has offense, combination punching, boxing on the outside all comparable to some of the best in each field which is just ridiculous. If he was really that versatile and skilled that would mean he could go into every match and beat a specialist boxer at their own game. Meaning he could go toe to toe and out slug someone like Duran, stand on the inside and throw combos while hitting them and not getting hit against the likes of James Toney/Sweet Pea, out boxing guys on the outside like Loche/Hearns/Mayweather. No one is, and no one ever will be so versatile that they can do everything as good or better than the best in each respective field.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Because he literally has no weaknesses, he can combine and transition from offence to defence like no fighter I've ever seen before, I've seen him deal with every style there is, he can fight on the outside like Roy Jones and fight on the inside like Mike Tyson. He doesn't have a set style, he's highly adaptable. That combined with his technical and athletic brilliance, makes him the closest thing I've ever seen to an unbeatable fighter. There have been many dynamic, offensive combination boxers over the years (Leonard one of them) who are the equal of Lomachenko in that regard, but where Lomachenko is different is with his defence right in the middle of his combinations, no one can attack and defend at the same time like he can.


holy fuck


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> this is a joke right?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

gotta be...


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

:lol: This thread again? Who bumped this? Ohhhh Bb :hey


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

PistolPat said:


> You're basically saying he has offense, combination punching, boxing on the outside all comparable to some of the best in each field which is just ridiculous. If he was really that versatile and skilled that would mean he could go into every match and beat a specialist boxer at their own game. Meaning he could go toe to toe and out slug someone like Duran, stand on the inside and throw combos while hitting them and not getting hit against the likes of James Toney/Sweet Pea, out boxing guys on the outside like Loche/Hearns/Mayweather. No one is, and no one ever will be so versatile that they can do everything as good or better than the best in each respective field.


Lomachenko is that versatile and that good. Wait and see.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Because he literally has no weaknesses, he can combine and transition from offence to defence like no fighter I've ever seen before, I've seen him deal with every style there is, he can fight on the outside like Roy Jones and fight on the inside like Mike Tyson. He doesn't have a set style, he's highly adaptable. That combined with his technical and athletic brilliance, makes him the closest thing I've ever seen to an unbeatable fighter. There have been many dynamic, offensive combination boxers over the years (Leonard one of them) who are the equal of Lomachenko in that regard, but where Lomachenko is different is with his defence right in the middle of his combinations, no one can attack and defend at the same time like he can.


Officer Ricky Rawse on da scene


----------



## CBizz (Jan 9, 2014)

LOL if morales was around I gurantee you Lomo wont be getting no damn title shot in his second bout lol.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

CBizz said:


> LOL if morales was around I gurantee you Lomo wont be getting no damn title shot in his second bout lol.


lol word


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> 118-106 Lomachenko


:rofl:rofl:rofl

yeah well lets see him win 6 rounds against Salido first


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Loma is clearly past his prime, he should retire from boxing


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl:rofl:rofl
> 
> yeah well lets see him win 6 rounds against Salido first





FloydPatterson said:


> Loma is clearly past his prime, he should retire from boxing


:rofl:rofl


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Salido>>>>>>>>>> Morales :smile


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Lmao 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

:rofl why you picking on them B


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

APOLLO said:


> :rofl why you picking on them B


What goes around comes around :lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## PistolPat (Jun 9, 2013)

Nope no weaknesses what so ever, he is perfect. Dealt_with keeps bringing up this pacing problem now though, which could be one of the reasons for his abysmal work rate tonight. Does that not count as a weakness? :think


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


Stop spamming otherwise I'll make a random post 'Lomachenko proved his chin and can reset position quickly' on all of these Loma threads where you've posted that GIF.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Stop spamming.


Please don't report me to the mods for posting the same gif twice! Please :cry

Stop quoting me.



The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Stop spamming otherwise I'll make a random post 'Lomachenko proved his chin and can reset position quickly' on all of these Loma threads where you've posted that GIF.


Be my guest.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Loma is clearly past his prime, he should retire from boxing


It's been a great career.
1-1


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


Maybe the only clean shot he lended.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Stop spamming otherwise I'll make a random post 'Lomachenko proved his chin and can reset position quickly' on all of these Loma threads where you've posted that GIF.


Salido is a pressure fighter. Not a 1 punch KO artist. He has never KO'd a guy with 2 punches. Particularly 2 punches which didn't even land on the chin. 1 Landed on his forehead the other his cheek.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Maybe the only clean shot he lended.


:lol: Good one T.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Maybe the only clean shot he lended.


I remember a few other right hands that landed well and a few clean left hooks. Loma landed maybe 2-3 punches worth a damn in the first 11 rounds.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> I remember a few other right hands that landed well and a few clean left hooks. Loma landed maybe 2-3 punches worth a damn in the first 11 rounds.


Loma had him on watch an it was shit as fuck.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Loma had him on watch an it was shit as fuck.


Honestly around the 6-7th I was like Fuck Loma is gonna realise he's behind and really come out swinging, if Haya could nearly take out Salido then surely Loma could? Never happened...thankfully.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Honestly around the 6-7th I was like Fuck Loma is gonna realise he's behind and really come out swinging, if Haya could nearly take out Salido then surely Loma could? Never happened...thankfully.


I'm very butthurt.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

I remember this thread. dealt_with was secretly dying to vote for loma but backed out because he was aware of the backlash it would cause. the forum rides Erik till his dick falls off


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

turbotime said:


> I'm very butthurt.


Saensak came out and destroyed.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


That was a nice short shot. I never considered Salido to be crafty enough to consistently anticipate his opponents head movement like that.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl

Great bump!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I remember this thread. dealt_with was secretly dying to vote for loma but backed out because he was aware of the backlash it would cause. *the forum rides Erik till his dick falls off*


exactly why I made it :hey


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Lomachenko is that versatile and that good. Wait and see.


:lol:


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> These are troll threads started by people who don't like the Lomachenko hype that is inevitable. I just hope they can find acceptance in their hearts and stop trying to get people to hate on the best prospect since Roy Jones.


rofl


----------



## Rudyard (May 23, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Officer Ricky Rawse on da scene


LMFAO! Rick Ross should kill himself for that shit.:rofl

Big back ass boy, you know you cant moon walk.:lol: Then this ***** has the audacity to have his hand behind his head like he styling.:rofl


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

troll thread

hes 1-1

you dont match him up with an ATG. He held his own on his 2nd fight with a belt holder, thats extremely good. So stop doing hypothetical where you know people will say he looses just to, idk troll or prove some kind of point or whatever your agenda is.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

elterrible said:


> troll thread
> 
> hes 1-1
> 
> you dont match him up with an ATG. He held his own on his 2nd fight with a belt holder, thats extremely good. So stop doing hypothetical where you know people will say he looses just to, idk troll or prove some kind of point or whatever your agenda is.


:SOK


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

lamb to fuckin slaughter man


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Morales bends him over, fucks him, releases himself on his face, them gives him 8 bucks for the cab ride home.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

@quincy k I need your vote


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> @quincy k I need your vote


as you probably know, i rarely participate in hypothetical past/present fights as im not going to make money betting on them and dont have the time or desire to cap them

however, if you want mma or boxing picks of upcoming fights i would be more than happy to oblige. ive asked the moderators here to start a betting thread and it appears to be of no interest to them


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Even the Morales that lost to Chino would beat Loma... I like the Ukranian, but ffs...


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Morales fighting southpaw beats him


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Lol Morales. He is way too orthodox to win a round against Lomachenko.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

:franklin 

We all know the answer here.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> :franklin
> 
> We all know the answer here.


Just like you knew the answer to the Loma-GRJ fight hey.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Just like you knew the answer to the Loma-GRJ fight hey.


I wouldn't compare Morales with GR .Jr, but I also don't compare Lomachenko with TBE either. :franklin


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

browsing said:


> :franklin
> 
> We all know the answer here.


Yeah Lomachenko easy work right?


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Yeah Lomachenko easy work right?


For some, all work is easy work. :tim


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Lol Morales. He is way too orthodox to win a round against Lomachenko.


hahaha


----------

